# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الخميس 5 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 05 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Thursday 05.III.2015 (GMT+1  CONCACAF Champions League 
02:00 D.C. United - Alajuelense
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2  Copa Libertadores 
02:00 San Lorenzo- Paulista Corinthians
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2  Portugal Cup 
21:15 CD Nacional-Sporting Lisbon
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2
Kuwait Sport
-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA
Kuwait Sport HD
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
RTP Internacional
-Hotbird 13°E -10723 H 29900 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA  italy -Cup 
20:45 Juventus - Fiorentina
RAI1
-Hotbird 13°E-10992 V 27500 -FTA ( Possible Encrypted  Saudi League first division 
13:45 Al-Draih- AlQadasiya
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2 
16:25 Al-Nahdha- Hottain
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  England- FA Youth Cup 
20:45 Tottenham Hotspur -Chelsea
ITV4
-ASTRA 28.2°E-10758 V 22000 -FTA 
(Friday 06.03.2015 (GMT+1  Copa Libertadores 
00:30 Atletico Nacional - Estudiantes
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2

----------

